# Help Please :)



## wakiyasi (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello!

I noticed this a while ago with the longer, thicker stemmed plant (which I also have no ID for).

Any help? It's the thin-stemmed plant that branched to form rings of stems. No actual leaves :\

Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The reddish plant is _Rotala rotundifolia_, and the other looks like it's probably _Ceratophyllum demersum_, aka hornwort.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=39&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Be careful with hornwort. It is pervasive!


----------



## wakiyasi (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the ID, very helpful to know what I'm dealing with.

And I'll watch out for the hornwort, although it isn't growing too fast right now.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hornwort can grow rapidly indeed, but I find it's easily to control because it's rootless and rather big.


----------

